# Loaded USA, Any thoughts?



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to set my Demo apart a bit so I've been looking for some green handle bars. Found this company online in SoCal. I've never heard of them.

Anyone got a review on their products? Looking at the AmX bar in green. Products look good online but not sure how they'll hold up on the mtn.

Thanks,
Ed

Loaded USA :: Loaded Precision Components


----------



## Bollucks (Jan 11, 2008)

Loaded makes some great quality products, and the customer service is also really good. I know the Ellsworth team riders all rock loaded stuff and they have nothing but good things to say. I my buddy had those same bars on his turner and loved them, so i would say go for it.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got the bars and really like them. They come super wide and you can cut them down if you want. I kept mine wide and they're killer.

Unfortunately, I'd stay away from their pedals though. The design is poor and I found out that the spindles can't take much of a beating.


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

I've got one of their direct mount stems on my boxxer and it's sick. I've got the green one.










Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

They have some cool stuff. I recently noticed there direct mount stem looks almost like the blackspire DAS stem(probably manufactured at the same place). I'd give them a try.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet... I think I'll give the bars and stem a go. Something to make my Demo different than the other guys.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Bollucks said:


> Ellsworth team riders


Andre and Kyle?


Bollucks said:


> my buddy had those same bars on his turner


Ken?


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been droooooooooling over these components for a while. They're really sweet!


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Their rep came into a shop I worked at.. he couldn't tell us anything about their rear hubs at all.

Also being in Canada, it was way overpriced to gamble with.


----------



## Inclag (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks like overseas catalog stuff. Stem for example is no different than the Blackspire or Superstar. I'd be hard pressed to pay much money if all the company does is farm out the engineering/design/finishing and then stamps a premium price/markup for managing the fulfillment of product. I'd rather support a company like Superstar Components whose honest about their business model and uses their efficiency to pass on savings to the consumer while still maintaining a profit.

Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

just a catalog brand that charges way to much for their products !
its amazing to see they can pull this of when most of their products are available elsewhere for much less just with different graphics.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

oops


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Bollucks said:


> I know the Ellsworth team riders all rock loaded stuff.


There ya go.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

The stems looks sick IRL:










A friend of me is the distributor here in Norway and some guys I know run some of the stuff (bars, rims etc) and they seem to be happy. Personally I only have a AmXc seat clamp though.... but it's the best seat clamp I've had, haha. Appears to be good and competetive products.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty sure they are connected with Ellsworth....well, maybe not directly connected but same family....maybe a brother who founded/runs Loaded?


----------



## Inclag (Jan 19, 2004)

Thor Lord of Thunder said:


> Pretty sure they are connected with Ellsworth....well, maybe not directly connected but same family....maybe a brother who founded/runs Loaded?


Chiapin Chen, the international sales person at Ellsworth is importing parts from a Taiwanese component manufacturer.

惪和國際

The markups are outrages when compared to other importers (See Superstar) that selling the exact same components as what Ellsworth/Loaded is importing but marking up 2-3x's as much. Ellsworth sells wheels $600+ that Superstar sells for $200-300US. Ellsworth is likely making a killing spec'ing these parts on their $5K+ complete bike packages and passing them off as a premium component. Shady if you ask me....


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll probably get flamed for this (did last time), but Loaded more or less embody my idea of a what a cycling brand shouldn't be.

They're selling catalogue parts at enormous mark ups and trying to pass themselves off as somehow special. They're charging top dollar for stuff you can find OE spec on plenty of mid-low range bikes.

If the fancy laser etching really does that much for you then go ahead and buy something from them. Alternatively buy the same part at retail for a third the cost from Superstar (or On One, Fire Eye, Octane One, Funn, Azonic, YT, Brave Monster, probably a whole bunch more).

I find their entire business model extremely irritating, they need to hurry up and vanish, but they won't because people are stupid...



Borgschulze said:


> Their rep came into a shop I worked at.. he couldn't tell us anything about their rear hubs at all..


It's a Joytech unit of the kind a dozen or so other brands will sell you for less than $100 Canadian. Convertable axles, three pawl (technically six, but arranged in three pairs) disposable freehub body that runs on a bushing.

It's a pretty good hub, I have a set with Superstar stickers on them, but for $270 I'd be buying Hope or DT.


----------



## Inclag (Jan 19, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this (did last time), but Loaded more or less embody my idea of a what a cycling brand shouldn't be.
> 
> They're selling catalogue parts at enormous mark ups and trying to pass themselves off as somehow special. They're charging top dollar for stuff you can find OE spec on plenty of mid-low range bikes.
> 
> ...


They won't vanish because Loaded USA is Ellsworth and Ellsworth is Loaded USA. Ahh nepotism.... So long as Ellsworth continues to spec their bikes with their own 'house brand' components while passing them off as high value products on $5K+ bikes, they will stick around. What's crazy is that Ellsworth should be able to sell their bikes at lower pricepoints and make their frames more accessible by using their own imported label brand, but instead they do the exact opposite!


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this (did last time), but Loaded more or less embody my idea of a what a cycling brand shouldn't be.


No flaming here, in fact I'm going to give you some rep. I think Ellsworth is crap. And for these components you hit it on the head.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

I have the seat post and it's a good alternative to the standard issue Thomson; which is also good of course.


----------



## Inclag (Jan 19, 2004)

Lowball said:


> I have the seat post and it's a good alternative to the standard issue Thomson; which is also good of course.


I hope you paid $35US for it.

Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the XC stem in green ano and I really like it, but I'm a little turned off to Loaded after reading this.


----------



## thats how i roll (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the green am stem on my pitch. A bit pricey. But i couldn't find a green one. Still stoked on it I would buy another


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

a good read this is.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Inclag said:


> I hope you paid $35US for it.
> 
> Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts


I tried to order some parts, but too bad. They don't ship to the US.:madman:
Otherwise, I'm all over this.


----------



## LiveHardRideHarder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Loaded makes incredible gear.*

I dont know why certain people are talking smack about things being made outside of the USA. I guarentee those individuals have bikes with all sorts of imported parts. And markup? Its called a business. Those cheap parts you are buying are from companies that are based overseas and sell in bulk to US distributors. Loaded is an American company who has their manufacturing done overseas. Their research and development is done in California.

Loaded makes incredible products. I ride their AMX bars and the sweep is perfect. The direct mount stem is solid and looks SICK, the pedals are super light (i run the chromoly ones) and the pins are great because they thread from the bottom so the hex heads dont get smashed and full of dirt. The seat clamps are not a part I usually pay much attention to, but i really like how easy mine is to open and close and it holds my seatpost SOLIDLY in position. I am notorious for destroying parts, and I have not had a single issue with any of my Loaded gear.

Customer service is also rad. Dealing with overseas companies is impossible. I accidentally ordered the wrong size seat clamp the first time from loaded and i returned it and they sent me the right one. And they did it REDICULOUSLY FAST with no issues.

Quality materials, superb design, beautiful bike candy.

I am all about supporting American companies (I ride for Yeti Cycles, made in the USA) And I would reccommend Loaded over any other components.

They have a new flat bar that is 813mm wide! Im not crazy about super wide bars, but if you are, then they are the widest ones ive ever seen.

Another great thing is that their colors are consistant and its great to be able to bling out your bike all the way through. YEAH, i do care what my bike looks like.

Bottom line, Loaded is a great company with great products.


----------



## LiveHardRideHarder (Apr 18, 2010)

Inclag said:


> They won't vanish because Loaded USA is Ellsworth and Ellsworth is Loaded USA. Ahh nepotism.... So long as Ellsworth continues to spec their bikes with their own 'house brand' components while passing them off as high value products on $5K+ bikes, they will stick around. What's crazy is that Ellsworth should be able to sell their bikes at lower pricepoints and make their frames more accessible by using their own imported label brand, but instead they do the exact opposite!


Loaded is not Ellsworth. They work together quite a bit because they have shared warehouse space at one point or another. (they still might be, im nore sure)


----------



## LiveHardRideHarder (Apr 18, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> I have the XC stem in green ano and I really like it, but I'm a little turned off to Loaded after reading this.


Unless you want a bike and parts that are 100% made in the USA and want to screw the company over by paying no markup, then you should ignore the BS politics in this thread.

Plain and simple, try the stuff out. If you dont like it, then return it. END OF STORY.

And if you dont like it, then you can punch me in the face, because I know you will love the stuff. I do.


----------



## Inclag (Jan 19, 2004)

LiveHardRideHarder said:


> I dont know why certain people are talking smack about things being made outside of the USA. I guarentee those individuals have bikes with all sorts of imported parts. And markup? Its called a business. Those cheap parts you are buying are from companies that are based overseas and sell in bulk to US distributors. Loaded is an American company who has their manufacturing done overseas. Their research and development is done in California.
> 
> Loaded makes incredible products. I ride their AMX bars and the sweep is perfect. The direct mount stem is solid and looks SICK, the pedals are super light (i run the chromoly ones) and the pins are great because they thread from the bottom so the hex heads dont get smashed and full of dirt. The seat clamps are not a part I usually pay much attention to, but i really like how easy mine is to open and close and it holds my seatpost SOLIDLY in position. I am notorious for destroying parts, and I have not had a single issue with any of my Loaded gear.
> 
> ...


Welcome to MTBR.

With this thread waning into obsolescence I'm curious as to your motives for your first 3 posts being directed towards digging up this thread?? While Loaded is technically a separate company from Ellsworth it is curious that former/maybe current (unsure about Chiapin) Ellsworth employees work for them and they share the same space and spec their components on stock builds. At the least, it's nepotism. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with companies aligning together like that, but I know that personally I'm not a fan of the business practice.

With regard to the parts, you neglect to address the concern that myself and others have made very clear, which is that *these are the EXACT same parts that other importers sell for SIGNIFICANTLY less money*. I'm very well versed in product development and it is disingenuous to suggest that these parts are somehow any different or more 'American' because the importer is based in California. I am not suggesting that there is anything wrong with an import based business model. There are many competent design and manufacturing companies overseas that make wicked products for great value and with resources like Alibaba.com and international liaisons, it has opened up many entrepreneurial doors for people. I just happen to think it is crappy when these people paint a facade of their product and price gouge on unsuspecting consumers.

If you would like to pay 100% to 200% more for the exact product as someone else imports then that is your choice. It's cool that you are stoked with how their stuff works and performs. If you'd like to continue supporting the brand I can't stop you, but this is a really expensive sport and I would gander that most consumers want to be fully informed about the investments they make in it.


----------



## LiveHardRideHarder (Apr 18, 2010)

It makes sense to me that Loaded and Ellsworth would collaborate. They are close together and can work together to build both brands. This is a smart and common pratice. I have to argue your statement of them being the EXACT same parts as what you find from many importers. They are different. Every company is different. Yes, there are hundreds of brands of components. I have ridden dozens of them. Yes, Loaded is significantly more expensive than some of them. But it costs a hell of a lot more to develop products in the states, not to mention they arent just importing to a huge warehouse with an online store. It is expensive to do what they do. 
I absolutely agree that it is tempting to buy cheaper stuff, and honestly, they may work great for you. Loaded does make great stuff, and I do think that they do a better job than everyone else that I have tried. Call it personal preference, but the way their stuff looks, feels, and performs is fantastic. I think that thats really what it comes down to. 
I was responding to the initial question, but I got into this because I really dont like to see people shoot down something before they try it. I support companies like Loaded because they make and effort to CONTRIBUTE to the cycling community and enhance the sport. They do a lot of great things in the industry and the sport that go far beyond creating and selling product, and I am willing to pay extra for it.
And if you dont like it or dont want to pay for it, then dont.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

LiveHardRideHarder said:


> I have to argue your statement of them being the EXACT same parts as what you find from many importers. They are different. Every company is different....




















Wait....what?!

Don't kid yourself, their parts are EXACTLY the "same parts as what you find from many importers."



LiveHardRideHarder said:


> ...Yes, Loaded is significantly more expensive than some of them. But it costs a hell of a lot more to develop products in the states...


What development?
...Okay, I guess graphic design counts.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I just bought one of their direct mount stems , well see how well it holds up .. I'm not one to over pay for things but I will give them a try .. I'm a fan of deity , e-thirteen, thomson , Chromag , raceface , answer and Easton when it comes to these things ..


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

LiveHardRideHarder said:


> Unless you want a bike and parts that are 100% made in the USA and want to screw the company over by paying no markup, then you should ignore the BS politics in this thread.
> 
> Plain and simple, try the stuff out. If you dont like it, then return it. END OF STORY.
> 
> And if you dont like it, then you can punch me in the face, because I know you will love the stuff. I do.


Actually, the stem is real nice. For some reason I believed they were US made... Not a dealbreaker for me if it isn't. The only thing I wish they'd add is laser etched torque specs.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I stopped following this thread after the first couple posts when I decided I was going to order the direct mount stem and bar. Interesting read here and some real interesting posts. I never heard of Superstar so I found another great parts place.

Anyway, the stem and bar look great. I'll throw them on the bike this week and go from there. 
Ed


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow those look awesome! I'm glad I ordered some stuff from them!


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

The stems work awesome!! I have both version zero rise and 30 degree.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Inclag said:


> Welcome to MTBR.
> 
> With this thread waning into obsolescence I'm curious as to your motives for your first 3 posts being directed towards digging up this thread?? While Loaded is technically a separate company from Ellsworth it is curious that former/maybe current (unsure about Chiapin) Ellsworth employees work for them and they share the same space and spec their components on stock builds. At the least, it's nepotism. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with companies aligning together like that, but I know that personally I'm not a fan of the business practice.


Dude, like I said, the owners of each are brothers....of course they are going to work together and align their products. I can only daydream and be envious about such a partnership.


----------



## Inclag (Jan 19, 2004)

Thor Lord of Thunder said:


> Dude, like I said, the owners of each are brothers....of course they are going to work together and align their products. I can only daydream and be envious about such a partnership.


You've never said that, at least towards anything I've written. With regard to the rest of your post, I don't know what you're suggesting. Success by association vs. merit?

Anyway, I still stand by if you're stoked with the product that is great and what matters. However, for me personally, given the costs associated with this sport, I find it difficult to support companies that are attempting to grossly profiteer off of overseas catalog parts while suggesting to their consumers what I find is just disingenuous.

_



"in early 2006 a group of legendary industry designers gathered together as a coalition with the sole purpose of designing and developing beautiful, durable and high-performing bicycle components. Their aim was to create a product line of "price purposeful" cross-country, downhill, freeride and all-mountain offerings that reduced weight, increased strength and enhanced component-specific performance. Through the latest in cutting-edge technologies, Loaded Precision Products was born, offering riders everywhere the ability to customize and enhance their particular bikes with exceptionally designed and trail-proven performance components."

Click to expand...

_Maybe I just have a different moral compass as a consumer than others. I'm not suggesting that my perspective is the right one, however I will put the information that I have out there so others can come to their own decisions on if they agree with a companies business model and practices and choose to support them or not.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Inclag said:


> You've never said that, at least towards anything I've written. With regard to the rest of your post, I don't know what you're suggesting. Success by association vs. merit?


Sorry, I did just say "family" earlier. Either way, all I'm saying is that it's their business and they can do pretty much what they want. If you don't like it, don't buy it. If you can get the same product for cheaper, well, you'd be stupid not to go with the cheaper item. Doesn't seem like a worthwhile discussion, though, to complain about nepotism in the bike industry....merit, shmerit....unfortunately having and utilizing connections is typically the way the world works, and that spreads way beyond people and companies selling bikes and bike parts. Doesn't mean I like that either, but it is reality.


----------

